# How much does negative self talk effect our everday view of the world?



## spiritangel (Sep 12, 2010)

I wrote a blog on this recently 

see http://heavenlyimaginings.weebly.com/heavenly-musings.html

it was in reponse to doing some free readings on fb. And it really did get me thinking, how much negative self talk do you have?

and does it effect your everyday life?

and does that then reflect into what you bring into your life? and your world?

am just interested to see how many people this effects and what you do about it if you do.

hugs


----------

